# Etsy



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anybody with an etsy shop I can visit, who wants to start my etsy shop for me, putting up my soap and writing text, please email [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't even keep my own up,  but you are welcome to visit. www.shantarassoaps.etsy.com. I had a lady make me a banner, and it was not what I had in mind, so am looking for someone to do me another one. I actually think I like the one I did myself better and may put that one back up. Etsy is super easy but takes a lot of time. I just use a link to that for my shopping cart since they take care of everything...I could not keep up with two online shops at all...too much inventory to try and keep track of. You can just hit a button and print up your postage through them and they add it to your bill. The customer has already inputed their address and such and they get a label with an Etsy logo on it.

When you set it up be sure and indicate your state and town. I've gotten wholesale orders that way from people looking to buy things for their shops that are made in Virginia or within a certain distance from them. I don't do the wholesale orders from the Etsy shop since there are the Etsy fees and I'm already giving these orders a price break. Right now is a good time to offer wedding stuff. I just got orders from two different people for wedding favor soaps that saw my shop. They are doing direct orders from me so the sales don't show up.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Ours is empty - trying to service whole sale customers before Mother's Day and get enough festival inventory collected for spring obligations plus complete a 12 place setting custom dinnerware set so I pulled the rug out from under the ETSY shop. For me the photo sessions are the most time consuming. If you sell the same thing over and over and have stock photos and repeat text it goes pretty fast. For one of a kind and individual pieces it really is a time eater to get 5 good shots taken- loaded- cropped and posted. We sell well when we have enough stuff to have the shop stocked with listings so it is well worth your time if you have a lot of one kind of thing to sell. 
Good Luck
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, why I am going to hire somebody to do it for me  Vicki


----------

